# [SOLVED] Programs crashing on startup



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

I hope you guys can help me.
I tried running Damn NFO Viewer today and it crashed immediately ("Damn NFO Viewer has stopped working"). Then I tried Media Player Classic and the same thing happened. Other programs are working just fine (for example WMP can play the same movie MPC fails to).

I remember the Damn NFO Viewer crash happened to me once and I managed to solve it somehow, can't remember how tho. I tried a reset, but that didn't help. Then I tried uninstalling DNV, but the uninstaller crashed as well (same startup error). I downloaded a new DNV installer, but it also crashed, so I'm kind of at a dead end here. I can't even get rid of the faulty program.

It's pretty obvious that it's not just DNV and MPC that are causing problems. It's something that's preventing them from running, but I have no idea what it is or why it's doing that. I recently uninstalled my Comodo FW and switched to the Windows built-in FW. Could this be it? I added exceptions for both DNV and MPC, to no avail.

Help?

Thanks,
David


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hi David - 

Under your name it says "Vista SP1". Are all Windows Updates in, including Vista SP2?

www.update.microsoft.com

http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hi jcgriff2,

Thank you for your reply.
Right, I forgot to update my info, been a long time since I logged in here. My windows is up to date, running SP2.
Also it might be imperative to say that I have another laptop running the same op system and these programs are running just fine.

Cheers,
David


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Help?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Sounds like there may be more wrong than just a software issue. Please open an elevated command prompt if you can (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as Administrator*) and run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. You will be prompted to reboot, do so. It can take anywhere between 1-3 hours to complete.

Let us know if it helps. Good luck.

Devin


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hi Devin,

Ok, ran the check like you said but still no luck.
Any other ideas?

Thanks,
David

EDIT: By the way, might be important: when I run mplayerc.exe directly it works fine, but once I try and load a video file into it, it crashes.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hi - 

Is this the app you are using --> http://www.download3k.com/System-Utilities/Text-Editors/Download-DAMN-NFO-Viewer.html

Are you running v2.10.0032.RC3, updated 26 July 2010?

http://www.brothersoft.com/damn-nfo-viewer-download-209683.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hey jcgriff2,

Yeah, that's the app, not sure if that's the version I'm using.
I checked history.txt in the program folder and the last entry says:
Version 2.10 build 32 RC 3 [Sep 21, 2002]
Which seems weird, because I sure didn't download this program back in 2002... I didn't even have this laptop till last year or so. And the numbers seem right, looks up to date.
Right clicking DAMN NFO Viewer.exe shows me (under 'Details'): Product version: 2.10.32.54

Anyway, updating the program is not a viable option for me because trying to uninstall leads to another crash, and trying to launch a new installer leads to another one.

Thank you so much for trying to help guys, it's not taken for granted 
David


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Use Revo Uninstaller to remove the current version - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Re-boot.

Then try the install again - download from the site that says July 2010 update.

Save the downloaded file. RIGHT-click on the install file icon, select "Run as Administrator"

If the same version that I found stating "updated July 2010" = the version that you have (2002), it is possible that the hosting site "updated" the 2002 version in July 2010 - meaning it simply copied the 2002 version and is saying it added it/ refreshed the copy on its site in July 2010.

If the app is 2002, you need to find a replacement as it is probably too old for Vista SP2 as it was written months after XP came out and may be for XP, Windows 2000, Windows 98, etc... not Vista SP2.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hi,

Ok, downloaded Revo Uninstaller, but DAMN NFO Viewer doesn't show up on the application list. I tried using Hunter/Drag and Drop mode, but when I drag Damn NFO Viewer.exe/UnInstall.exe to Revo, I get the following error:
"No Installation Package Found!
Tip: Get more information for the application from the main windows and
try to uninstall it manually!
C:\Program Files\DAMN NFO Viewer\DAMN NFO Viewer.exe"

So no go...

Also I have the same alleged older version of Damn NFO Viewer on my other laptop and it works great. Same op system, same firewall, pretty much same everything, I said that right?

I'll try and skim through my other apps on this laptop to see if there's anything else not working, maybe this will help somehow.

Thanks,
David


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

I'd like to see some events and *System Information*. Please try following the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

Here it is:
· *Vista*
· *x86 (32-bit)*
· What was original installed OS on system? *same OS*
· *OEM version*
· Age of system (hardware): *about a year and a half old*
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? *same as hardware. no reinstallation*
· CPU: *Intel Pentium Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz*
· Video Card: *Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family*
· MotherBoard: *uh... dunno*

Also, here's what I found regarding other faulty apps:
Anything Office (2003) doesn't work. I checked Word, Excel and Powerpoint. They all crash on startup. Weird thing is when I open an existing word document (rather than launching the original WinWord.exe), everything works fine.
Other apps that crash on startup:
1. BoilSoft's AVI & MPEG Splitter
2. BoilSoft's AVI/MPEG/RM/WMV Joiner
3. InterVideo WinDVD

Thank you :smile:
David


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Unfortunately the files are of no use to me, they're all in what I believe to be Hebrew...

Remove *AVG* using the *AVG Removal Tool*: http://techdows.com/2009/04/download-avg-removal-tool.html

Replace it with *Microsoft Security Essentials*: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

If that doesn't help, follow these instructions to further test the hard drive: http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hi,

Yeah, sorry about that, didn't realize... yeah, that's Hebrew.
Is there no way to make the test produce the results in English?

Anyway, AVG is removed and Microsoft Security Essentials is installed. Ran a quick scan, then a full one. Everything's ok, but it didn't solve the problem.

I went on to testing the HD, but encountered a problem. Upon booting the machine with the CD, I received the following error:
*
Unable to locate the License Agreement file, DLGLICE.TXT!!!
Please make sure that the License Agreement file is located in the same path as DLGDIAG.EXE...
Cannot load the file A:\COMMAND.COM
Insert correct disk and Strike any key*

DLGLICE.TXT is in the CD along with other 4 files (although DLGDIAG.EXE is actually named DLGDIAG5.EXE), so I'm not sure why it won't find it.
My HD model is WD2500BEVS, so I downloaded this Data Lifeguard Diagnostic ISO. I burned the image with ISO Recorder V3 and changed the boot order in the bios.

So how come I'm getting this error?

Thanks,
David


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Help? :wave:
Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Shoo! my thread :4-thatsba


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Sorry for the delay.

I'm not sure what's wrong with the image you burnt. Just to make sure it's not the program, try using *ImgBurn* to burn the CD: www.imgburn.com


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Hey DT Roberts,

Thank you for all your help, I eventually decided to format the drive. Everything works now :grin:

Good day,
David


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Programs crashing on startup*

Glad to hear you got it sorted out. Thanks for posting back. I appreciate your appreciation :grin:

Come back any time you need assistance. Topic marked solved.

Devin


----------

